# Guide française XCode 3



## ecegler (21 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai cherché la guide française XCode 3 par internet mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé et également le livre français XCode surtout c'est en anglais. Pfff J'en ai besoin de comprendre le guide XCode. Pouvez-vous m'aider afin de trouver ce guide français ? Si oui, pouvez-vous me donner l'adresse de l'internet ?

Merci de m'aider !


----------



## tatouille (21 Décembre 2007)

l'informatique c'est en anglais, pas d'anglais pas de prog raisonnable possible


----------



## Eul Mulot (21 Décembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de documentation en français pour tout ce qui touche au développement en général. Pour ce qui concerne la doc sur XCode, Objectve-C, Cocoa, Core Animation/Image etc, il y en a moults mais disponibles en anglais.

Je sais, je n'ai pas répondu à ta question, je m'en doute bien, mais l'anglais est indispensable pour ce genre d'activité. 

SI tu cherches des bouquins traitant du sujet en français, il faut plus se tourner sur la librairie spécialisée mais les temps de parutions des ouvrages sont relativement long, donc pour XCode 3.0 faudra attendre la version 4 pour ça.


----------



## ecegler (22 Décembre 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de documentation en français pour tout ce qui touche au développement en général. Pour ce qui concerne la doc sur XCode, Objectve-C, Cocoa, Core Animation/Image etc, il y en a moults mais disponibles en anglais.
> 
> Je sais, je n'ai pas répondu à ta question, je m'en doute bien, mais l'anglais est indispensable pour ce genre d'activité.
> 
> SI tu cherches des bouquins traitant du sujet en français, il faut plus se tourner sur la librairie spécialisée mais les temps de parutions des ouvrages sont relativement long, donc pour XCode 3.0 faudra attendre la version 4 pour ça.



Comment savez-vous la future version 4 de XCode ? Est ce que cette version sera française ? C'est la programmation est en anglais et c'est normal mais je cherche le français pour expliquer le guide de XCode (ex : menu, inspecteur, etc...) sans programmation. Voyez-vous ?


----------

